# Heater Suction Cups - Advice



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been having issues getting the suction cups to stay stuck to the glass. They are for my 150W Heater. I decided to give up on them and ordered magnetic holders online.

I haven't received them yet but was wondering if anyone here has tried them. I'm mostly worried about the magnets corrupting the heater in some way- I don't want to wake up to boiled fish.


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you tried to contact the manufacturer? The ones you have might be defectives and they might have replacement ones. Mind you, my heater is small and the cups are not giving me any problems.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

They worked for me for about a year, and it looks like the heater is out of warranty now. I just don't want to have to keep replacing the suction cups - the magnetic ones are only a little bit more than the replacement cups.

I'll receive the magnetic ones in the mail tomorrow (hopefully) and as long as the packaging doesn't have any warnings not to use it with certain heaters, I'll give it a try and just keep a very close eye on the temp.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

They sell replacment one at your LFS's.
I have hade the same Problem, I put new ones on and they work.
After a year the water takes a toll on them. They would need Changed every so often.

I dont know if i would put anything metal in my tank. The metal could leach into your tank then hurt your fish and cause other problems. 

Maybe *Byron* will see this and be able to give a better imput on it. He knows a little more than i do. lol Alot more.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

ummm just letting u know, if you put ur heater in the water you are putting metal in it also >


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Just leting you know none of my heaters have metal on them. They are glass tubes with plastic tops and dials.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have filters that have been in the tanks for more than 12 years and the plastic suction cups still hold the tubes in place. But I also have some that don't, only a few. I bought replacements. I guess like most things, there are some not as well-made as others and they bend and the suction no longer holds.

I've never seen the magnetic holders. Someone mentioned metal in the water, that is a concern and I personally would never put metal objects in the water. Acidic water corrodes most metals over time, some metals are highly toxic (like lead, copper, iron...). As for the magnetic field interfering with the heater, that is a very good question and I don't know the answer.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Byron. 
Now the magnets arent they metal?
That was my concern.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

mollies said:


> Thanks Byron.
> Now the magnets arent they metal?
> That was my concern.


I don't know, I've never seen them. I would also be wondering if a magnetic field would somehow interfere with the heater? Cause it to stick on or off?


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

Once you will receive the magnets, you will see, they might be in a plastic casing. Personally i have not seen any, but i do not think they would affect the heater if they are made for this purpose.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think the magnetic field from this sort of magnet would be strong enough to bend the bimetallic strip in the thermostat enough to interfere with the functioning of the heater.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Update: The packaging states that it will work for 'most' heaters so I gave it a shot on mine. Over the weekend I didn't notice any change in temp difference (still at 76). I did notice that the heater was attracted to the magnets when I was installing it though.

Also, the magnets are encased in plastic, so no metal is touching the water (and thus harming the tank).

Overall the magnets are working great and it's kind of nice that I can adjust the heater position without having to open the hood and disturb the fish.

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

I would recommend if possible to move the magnet away form the elelment if you can. By having the filament disturbed like this, it is possible to burn the element pre-maturily since it's shape has changed from the original manufacturer's install.


----------



## ron521 (Oct 1, 2009)

As long as the magnet is not right against the top portion of the heater where the control is, you should be fine.
Magnetism doesn't do anything to water, and the magnets are surely coated with plastic or resin if they are intended for aquarium use.

I had the same problem with suction cups wearing out, and siliconed two of them to a scrap piece of ceramic floor tile. The heater lays right on the bottom, with the tile buried in the substrate.


----------

